# Paint/Pinto distinction...



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I am sure if I had searched on here I would have eventually stumbled upon something similar but I am lazy. 

Also, ADMINS...if this is in the wrong place feel free to move!

Is Paint a color denomination while Pinto is a breed? Or vice versa? 

I truly LOVE them, I think they are beautiful...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Paint Horses are a breed. Pinto is a horse that has a white pattern that is any other breed than a Paint. Also, keep in mind that not all Paints are pintos and not all pintos are Paints.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Paint is a breed. A paint can be double registered as Pinto if the white percentage qualifies.

Pinto is a color. To be registered Pinto there is a minimum percentage of white


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay so I could have a pinto quarter horse? And a Paint is a paint...like a QH is a QH and an appy an appy?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Paints are restricted to the QH and Thoroughbred breeds (both breeds are found in paints). Pintos are of any breed, so long as they have enough white (usually white above the knee, on the body, past the eye, etc). Pintos can be registered as pinto, but it is a color based registry (like the palomino registry). So a horse can be registered as a purebred of any breed, and could be double registered as pinto if it has sufficient white. So a "crop out" (solid parents, loud colored foal) purebred quarter horse would be able to be registered with AQHA, APHA and PtHA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Crop out AQHA horses cannot be registered with the APHA any longer. Since AQHA lifted the white rule the are registered with the AQHA and have their papers marked "undesirable white." All APHA horses HAVE to have one APHA parent. The other can be either AQHA or JC, but one HAS to be APHA registered.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^^^ ah, I see. Well, you used to be able to register the crop outs with APHA 

I had two BS Paints several years ago. My mom has a registered half arab (sire was a paint) that is double registered pinto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Paint is a stock breed. It started with undesirable white (crop out) quarter horses primarily. It's a semi-closed registry (like the AQHA is, as opposed to a closed registry like the AHA or an open registry like the Palomino and Pinto registries). You can add some outside breeds (TB and QH) but not very many. Sometimes you get no white markings on the foals (those are "breeding stock" or solid colored). The Breeding Stock foals would not be eligible for pinto registration, but any "normal" colored Paint would be.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! That is almost too much to wrap my head around!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

It is too much to wrap your head around because the APHA and AQHA just won't accept the fact they need to merge their associations.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tapperjockey said:


> Paint is a stock breed. It started with undesirable white (crop out) quarter horses primarily.


Paints and QHs are different breeds. The tobiano gene does not exist among Quarter Horses. Yes, the breeds are very intertwined with each others' bloodlines, but they are still two different breeds.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They don't need to "merge" associations. There are horses within the APHA that never will, nor never have been eligible for AQHA registration papers. Tobiano is a pattern that has NEVER been on any registered AQHA stock nor will it ever be. Tobiano will never "Spring up" like frame, splash, and LP have within AQHA horses. It simply does not hide the way that those three do.


----------

